# Slime Time!!!



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

watchin keyes outdoors slime time, and man am i jacked. gotta wait till june here in MN. any of you guys in the other states gettin some?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

The biggest one was 36" and 7.5 pounds. Devils Lake this past Saturday.

Will be in MN for the opener this weekend!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

snot rockets!!!!! gotta love em. I have caught ad cleaned a million of those things and still can never clean them 100% right! SE Nodak has been good in spots lately along with a few eyes too!


----------

